# late :(



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello ladys xxx

Im wateing to come on so that i can start takeing the pill however im now late i was due on around the 22 or the 25 so im now eather 4 days late on im a day late. usuly im a day early on at the most 5 days late but im probley just being silly and makeng it work because im sooo close to startin the ivf that im over worrying about it. 

Was any body else late on the month they had to start the pill? if so was your clinic funny about it or whould they put it down to stress as well ? 

Im with the lwc in london xxxx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just seen this...the one & only time you want it early & its late!

Hope it comes tonight hon xxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah I no  sods law init fingures crossed for tonight xxxx 
Hope ur ok hun xxxxxx


----------

